# Womit Sprache aufzeichnen?



## Meiser (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe mir wird verziehen, dass meine Frage halb offtopic ist, aber ich habe mir die Finger schon wund gegoogelt, und auch keine passenderen Foren finden können:

Ich möchte mobil (also Unterwegs, und teilweise auch "outdoor") Sprache aufzeichnen, und später auf den PC überspielen. Aus meinen Aufzeichnungen möchte ich dann Interviews abmischen, und nachbearbeiten.

Jetzt weiss ich einfach nicht, mit welchem Gerät ich diese Sprache aufzeichnen soll. Ich hatte bereits über ein "handelsübliches" Diktiergerät nachgedacht, wobei die Qualität der Aufzeichnung bei solchen Geräten wohl eher weniger geeignet ist, und meistens auch kein Anschluss für ein externes Mikrofon vorhanden ist. Auch MP3-Player mit Aufnahmefunktion sind denkbar, aber die sollen wohl total bescheidene Ergebnisse liefern.

Es muss ja nichts superprofessionelles sein, nur möchte ich mir extremes Brummen, Rauschen und Leiern ersparen.

Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?

(Gerne auch nur Keywords die mich weiterführen könnten, oder Links zu anderen Foren, oder Ähnliches!)

Vielen Dank schon mal,
Peter


----------



## liquidbeats (10. Oktober 2004)

Diktier Gerät, womit du eigentlich schon selbst die Lösung hattest 
Du kannst diese Diktier gerät an den Line in Anschluss am Rechner Anschließen und über Diesen dann mithilfe eines aufnahme Programms wie beispielsweise dem Windows Recorder das ganze in eine wav Schreiben.
oder mittelx Cooledit als MP3 usw

Die Qualität hängt auch davon ab in welchem zustand sich das Gerät sowie der Tonträge befindet.
Un wo du aufnimmst und aus Welcher entfernung.
Also in Berlim am Alexanderplatz würde ich sagen lass es, da dir sonst eine Straßenbahn die Aufnahme verhunzen kann.
Um die Geräusche vom Wind zu unterdrücken kannst du an da Diktier Gerät noch ein Extra Mirkofon Anschließen welches mit einer art Fell (kennste sicher aus der GLotze ^^) bedeckt ist.
Dies sorgt dafür das der Wind vom Fell Absorbiert wird und somit kein extreem Rauschen vorhanden ist.

Und alszu Teuer ist der SPaß auch nicht so dass es für mich eigentlich die Üerfekte Lösung für dich zu seien Scheint.

Ansonsten nimmste nen Handy, die könnn ja mitlerweile selbst eier Braten  

Diktier Gerät
Externes Mikro und dieses Fell gedöse übers Mikro und du hast  recht gute ergebnisse.



Gruß Andy


----------

